# Siemens BERO Schaltfrequenzen ---- BHKW-Frage



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

Servus!

Bin grad dabei mir ein BHKW aufzubauen mit Logo-Steuerung. mittels Schwellwertschalter und einem siemens-bero an der schwungscheibe des motors möchte ich die drehzahl überwachen, bei 1500u/min wären das ca 25Hz. Schafft das ein normaler induktiver Siemens-Bero? in den datenblättern finde ich nirgends eine obere grenzfrequenz....


nochwas....  die sensoren am dieselmotor (öldruckschalter, temperaturschalter) sind ja alle gegen masse also - geschaltet (nur 1 + kabel), wie siehts nun aus wenn ich diese sensoren gegen 24v über nen trafo lege und der generator am schutzleiter liegt? ist das sicherheitstechnisch  in ordnung so? besten dank!

mfg knebel99


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

25 Hz dürften für einen Bero kein Problem sein.
Die Beros, die ich so kenne, schalten bis in den Khz-bereich.
Das Problem mit dem geschalteten - an Motoren kenne ich, 
habe mir selbst auch mal ein Stromaggregat gebaut.
Ich habe dafür Relais eingesetzt.
Ist wohl die einfachste, sicherste und günstigste lösung.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Freehawk (12 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

das mit den Schaltern kannst du ja auch mit Pull-up-Widerständen lösen.

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau ob das in diesem Anwendungsbereich so üblich ist, aber bei irgendwelchen MircoControllerSteuerungen wird das oft so gelöst.

Gruß 
Freehawk


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2005)

*Schaltfrequenz*

Der Bero wird wahrscheinlich die 25 Hz können (Datenblatt lesen), aber ob der LOGO - Eingang dass kann ?

Die sind manchmal (wg. entsörung) recht träge!
Auch da würde ich mal ins Datenblatt schauen, 
der Impuls selber wird ja relativ kurz sein!


----------



## knabi (14 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

bei der LOGO! sind nur die Eingänge I5/I6 für schnelle Zählvorgänge geeignet, laut Handbuch bis etwa 2 kHz, die anderen Eingänge verarbeiten typisch 4Hz. Das gilt auch nur für die Gleichspannungsvarianten.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2005)

Servus!

Also Gleichspannungslogo hab ich, das mit den schnellen eingängen ist auch klar, wollt nur mal wissen ob der bero das abkann, danke für die infos!!!

nur wie schauts mit den 0V am Motor und der Erdung aus???

mfg knebel99


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Dezember 2005)

Hallo knebel99,

deine Steuerspannung sollte so wie so geerdet sein und der Motorblock auch. Ich sehe eigentlich kein Problem.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Hitschkock (18 Dezember 2005)

Hi
So wie ich das verstanden habe wilst du nur die 2 Infos(Öl, Wasser) an die Logo geben. 

Was hälst du von einem Koppel Relais ?

Deine Logo mag das bestimmt auch lieber als fragliche info´s über Erde und Masse.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2005)

ähm, was ist ein koppelrelais ???

ich will eigentlich noch mehr infos an die logo geben, z.b. Überhitzung (thermostatschalter), evtl. Ölstand, wasserstand etc...

mfg knebel99


----------



## Hitschkock (19 Dezember 2005)

Ich hoffe das ist keine schleichwerbung

http://www.murrelektronik.com/de/pr...=14872d88e33c832cb5ddb4551f9d5b05&pdf=3_4.pdf


----------

